# Have you guys ever tried hitting on guys on this forum?



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

What's the definition of hit on again?


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I haven't hit on anybody.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I hit on Thedood sometimes.

He thinks I'm joking.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> What's the definition of hit on again?


Hmm...Any kind of flirting. Trying to attract someone or showing them that you're interested in them (usually by compliments I guess, maybe playful teasing).


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Do nude pics count? If so, yep. All the time. I just pick a random username, hope it's a guy and send uninvited pics of myself naked in yoga positions. Who doesn't love downward dog naked?


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

i don't know how to hit on people


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

@mezzoforte

You have to be the most left brained girl on this forum :b

(not sure if that's the right term.)


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't't expect many guys here are experienced enough in flirting for that to be fun.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

arnie said:


> @mezzoforte
> 
> You have to be the most left brained girl on this forum :b
> 
> (not sure if that's the right term.)


It's not because the left brain right brain stuff is a myth.

http://www.livescience.com/39373-left-brain-right-brain-myth.html

What you mean is that she's logical or analytical. It has nothing to do with using one side of the brain more than the other.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

arnie said:


> @mezzoforte
> 
> You have to be the most left brained girl on this forum :b
> 
> (not sure if that's the right term.)


Why do you say that?

Is it because of the title?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

The word "tried" implies I unsuccessfully hit on people. The only time it hasn't worked is when I hit on scooby but I'm pretty sure that's because he didn't know he was being hit on. If you're reading this and did know though scooby, don't tell me, I can't take the rejection or knowing I will never snuggle you or your little hermit crabs. I wonder if I could make a little belt with shells on it and put little treats inside the shells and then coax the hermies into the shells and then take them on adventures holy moly that would be so much fun. I could detach them from the belt when I wanted to hold them up to give them a better view of something or boop their noses or whatever the hermit crab equivalent of noses is. Oh man I could paint their shells and then dip them in glitter wow I wish there were hermit crabs that were hermit crab sized but were actually kittens and when they slept they slept inside little hermit houses and they only came out of their shells to play. Oh my god if I had a hermit crab I would make it a tiny miniature shell that was like a mantis shrimp costume holy ****kkk and like kitten costume shell etc bunny and bumblebees. Scooby if you like this idea let me know and I will start working on it. This is me hitting on you btw.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Hitting on sounds more subtle, but.. In a much creepier way, sure, once.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

This one should have a giant yet tiny glass hermit crab attacking the tallest building. Also a hermit crab costume for a hermit crab would be so cute.


----------



## angelsfood (Jul 24, 2014)

Yes, going to let people hit on me in real life. Online sucks.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes. I don't think they noticed  Or maybe they just weren't interested.

And then I give up because wtf I'm not tryna date someone that lives halfway across the country/world.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Fruitcake said:


> The word "tried" implies I unsuccessfully hit on people. The only time it hasn't worked is when I hit on scooby but I'm pretty sure that's because he didn't know he was being hit on. If you're reading this and did know though scooby, don't tell me, I can't take the rejection or knowing I will never snuggle you or your little hermit crabs. I wonder if I could make a little belt with shells on it and put little treats inside the shells and then coax the hermies into the shells and then take them on adventures holy moly that would be so much fun. I could detach them from the belt when I wanted to hold them up to give them a better view of something or boop their noses or whatever the hermit crab equivalent of noses is. Oh man I could paint their shells and then dip them in glitter wow I wish there were hermit crabs that were hermit crab sized but were actually kittens and when they slept they slept inside little hermit houses and they only came out of their shells to play. Oh my god if I had a hermit crab I would make it a tiny miniature shell that was like a mantis shrimp costume holy ****kkk and like kitten costume shell etc bunny and bumblebees. Scooby if you like this idea let me know and I will start working on it. This is me hitting on you btw.





Fruitcake said:


> This one should have a giant yet tiny glass hermit crab attacking the tallest building. Also a hermit crab costume for a hermit crab would be so cute.


This is the best post series on the Internet. I can go home now.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Pompeii said:


> Do nude pics count? If so, yep. All the time. I just pick a random username, hope it's a guy and send uninvited pics of myself naked in yoga positions. Who doesn't love downward dog naked?


Can you randomly pick my username


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

*HELL no.* :afr :afr :afr

There are lots of guys I've gotten crushes on... ops ...but hell no have I ever hit on any, and hell no will I ever. :afr :no :no :no Considering that the *nicest* things a few guys here have said about me are all along the lines of, "You're not my type, but you're _somebody's_ type!" Yeah...apparently, I'm nobody's type. ;_;

ETA, also, I consider it a very bad idea to hit on a guy if you're asexual, so...yeah. Not gonna happen.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I know there's quite a bit of girls here who would like to physically hit me. :blank


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Pompeii said:


> Do nude pics count? If so, yep. All the time. I just pick a random username, hope it's a guy and send uninvited pics of myself naked in yoga positions. Who doesn't love downward dog naked?


Why I haven't gotten one? :lol

Kudos to @mezzoforte. I was going to start the same thread but you beat me to it.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

arnie said:


> @*mezzoforte*
> 
> You have to be the most left brained girl on this forum :b
> 
> (not sure if that's the right term.)


You voted yes, arnie? That's a surprise.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> *HELL no.* :afr :afr :afr
> 
> There are lots of guys I've gotten crushes on... ops ...but hell no have I ever hit on any, and hell no will I ever. :afr :no :no :no Considering that the *nicest* things a few guys here have said about me are all along the lines of, "You're not my type, but you're _somebody's_ type!" Yeah...apparently, I'm nobody's type. ;_;


;_;


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Fruitcake said:


> The word "tried" implies I unsuccessfully hit on people. The only time it hasn't worked is when I hit on scooby but I'm pretty sure that's because he didn't know he was being hit on. If you're reading this and did know though scooby, don't tell me, I can't take the rejection or knowing I will never snuggle you or your little hermit crabs. I wonder if I could make a little belt with shells on it and put little treats inside the shells and then coax the hermies into the shells and then take them on adventures holy moly that would be so much fun. I could detach them from the belt when I wanted to hold them up to give them a better view of something or boop their noses or whatever the hermit crab equivalent of noses is. Oh man I could paint their shells and then dip them in glitter wow I wish there were hermit crabs that were hermit crab sized but were actually kittens and when they slept they slept inside little hermit houses and they only came out of their shells to play. Oh my god if I had a hermit crab I would make it a tiny miniature shell that was like a mantis shrimp costume holy ****kkk and like kitten costume shell etc bunny and bumblebees. Scooby if you like this idea let me know and I will start working on it. This is me hitting on you btw.


Dude, what.

Am I really that oblivious? Or are you just joshing me.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

_Have you *guys* ever tried hitting on *guys*...?_

I am a bit confused. To me guys is about men. But I see that, in here, in many cases, it is used for both men and women(like the academic term ''dude'', another one I would only use for men, if struck in the head with a brick).

So who is this question adressed to?

* To girls and it is about them hitting on men? On women? On anyone!?
* To men and it is about them hitting on other guys?:um

I have never ''hit'' on any guy, that is for sure. :spank


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

The poll question confuses me. Clarification is needed.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

scooby said:


> Dude, what.
> 
> Am I really that oblivious? Or are you just joshing me.


No I'm not joking but you're probably not oblivious. It's more likely because of reasons, other ones. I can write you an essay on the topic to explain if you like, let me know. It was a long time ago when you were a more innocent and naive zooby. I hope you don't feel violated.

You should make your hremit crabs a double shell with two hollows and then see if two of them become conjoined shellmates and make gifs of them getting confused but only if they are confused in a happy sort of way and then make lots of money off it on the internet and use the money to make a huge hermit crabs zoo/art gallery/mansion shaped like a shellll. O:


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

why does every thread with male or female in the title have to be re-posted for the opposite gender 

its getting old guys


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Somebody should try flirting with me! :b


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Cerberus said:


> The poll question confuses me. Clarification is needed.


Where's your sense of adventure?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Fruitcake said:


> No I'm not joking but you're probably not oblivious. It's more likely because of reasons, other ones. I can write you an essay on the topic to explain if you like, let me know. It was a long time ago when you were a more innocent and naive zooby. I hope you don't feel violated.
> 
> You should make your hremit crabs a double shell with two hollows and then see if two of them become conjoined shellmates and make gifs of them getting confused but only if they are confused in a happy sort of way and then make lots of money off it on the internet and use the money to make a huge hermit crabs zoo/art gallery/mansion shaped like a shellll. O:


This is the beginning of something special.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Fruitcake said:


> No I'm not joking but you're probably not oblivious. It's more likely because of reasons, other ones. I can write you an essay on the topic to explain if you like, let me know. It was a long time ago when you were a more innocent and naive zooby. I hope you don't feel violated.
> 
> You should make your hremit crabs a double shell with two hollows and then see if two of them become conjoined shellmates and make gifs of them getting confused but only if they are confused in a happy sort of way and then make lots of money off it on the internet and use the money to make a huge hermit crabs zoo/art gallery/mansion shaped like a shellll. O:


Nope, don't feel violated at all. That essay would be fun, lets have it. Though it might be too much effort that you don't wanna put in. Either way.

I need a hermit version of CatDog.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Came for the weird poll, staying for the hermit crab inspired love story. They should make a movie.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Only when I'm drunk. But I don't drink so... :yes
> 
> _And now you're confused._


:lol


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Milco said:


> Somebody should try flirting with me! :b


naah... you're a male


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes but I just end up looking creepy ....actually I have no idea what hitting on means ...


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

Pompeii said:


> Do nude pics count? If so, yep. All the time. I just pick a random username, hope it's a guy and send uninvited pics of myself naked in yoga positions. Who doesn't love downward dog naked?


Sounds pretty altruistic and awesome.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Milco said:


> Somebody should try flirting with me! :b


Ok...:idea...If you were a triangle you'd be acute one..


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

blue2 said:


> Ok...:idea...If you were a triangle you'd be acute one..


Aww :blush

Mum always warned me men were object-oriented, but you've got class!



Marko3 said:


> naah... you're a male


You could learn a lot from blue2! :b


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

There are few people here I wouldn't mind hitting.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

No one should be afraid of telling the other what they truelly feel about each other. Most guys or girls love to receive attention or nice comments. Because it makes them feel wanted and happy for a little while.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

Elad said:


> why does every thread with male or female in the title have to be re-posted for the opposite gender
> 
> its getting old guys


Not every thread, but enough to make people see another perspective.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Elad said:


> why does every thread with male or female in the title have to be re-posted for the opposite gender
> 
> its getting old guys


Because curiosity


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Because curiosity


so guys hitting on guys means...?


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*Well no, but i'm new 

Feel free to hit on me though, I have good medical insurance.*


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

To the guys I've spoken to on here: If you liked it, yes I was hitting on you; if you didn't, I was just being friendly.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

sad vlad said:


> _Have you *guys* ever tried hitting on *guys*...?_
> 
> I am a bit confused. To me guys is about men. But I see that, in here, in many cases, it is used for both men and women(like the academic term ''dude'', another one I would only use for men, if struck in the head with a brick).
> 
> ...


The first guys can mean just guys, just girls, or both guys and girls. The second guys she means just guys.

Gwahahahhh.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

sad vlad said:


> so guys hitting on guys means...?


Yeah, that title wasn't intentional lol. It was supposed to ask if anyone had hit on guys on here before. (Aimed at girls and gay/bi men)


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

cooperativeCreature said:


> The first guys can mean just guys, just girls, or both guys and girls. The second guys she means just guys.





mezzoforte said:


> Yeah, that title wasn't intentional lol. It was supposed to ask if anyone had hit on guys on here before. (Aimed at girls and gay/bi men)


Thanks for the English to English translation.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

God no. I'd rather spare myself the embarrassment. It's just something I don't think I'll ever have the balls to do. Every time I've shown interest towards a guy, he made it clear that the feeling wasn't mutual.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

TheWelshOne said:


> To the guys I've spoken to on here: If you liked it, yes I was hitting on you; if you didn't, I was just being friendly.


This. :lol But you know "hitting on" sounds so... creepy. I prefer to call it flirtatious friendliness. Ugh, yeah tried it once but again wasn't "hitting on", just showing interest in a subtle, friendly manner. Most likely won't do it again though. My sa always seems to get in the way somehow....


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm going to be honest and go with yes. :lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

TheWelshOne said:


> To the guys I've spoken to on here: If you liked it, yes I was hitting on you; if you didn't, I was just being friendly.


Is that what women generally think I wonder ....I've just treated all talking as friendly whether I liked it or not...


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

blue2 said:


> Is that what women generally think I wonder ....I've just treated all talking as friendly wheather I liked it or not...


Maybe many, but certainly not all. I'm pretty direct about it when I like someone. :yes Possibly too direct. :lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Phantasmagorical said:


> Maybe many, but certainly not all. I'm pretty direct about it when I like someone. :yes Possibly too direct. :lol


Ok a word to the wise I don't think you can ever be too direct with SA guys.. you need to smack them across the face and say " your taking me out sometime "...:teeth


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

blue2 said:


> Ok a word to the wise I don't think you can ever be too direct with SA guys.. you need to smack them across the face and say " your taking me out sometime "...:teeth


*scribbles notes* Face smacking...followed by date. Just like magic! 

:lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Phantasmagorical said:


> *scribbles notes* Face smacking...followed by date. Just like magic!
> 
> :lol


simple but elegant I wonder why nobody thought of it before..


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hell no. I call them names and then they profess their undying love. :stu This is one of the rare times I'm not being sarcastic.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

diamondheart89 said:


> Hell no. I call them names and then they profess their undying love. :stu This is one of the rare times I'm not being sarcastic.


"If she hits me it means she likes me!!"


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> "If she hits me it means she likes me!!"


Only with words. I'm a lady.


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

haha no

I have no idea how to even do that


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Phantasmagorical said:


> Maybe many, but certainly not all. I'm pretty direct about it when I like someone. :yes Possibly too direct. :lol


Can you explain and give examples of how to be direct please? I want to learn this because it is hard for me and in the future I want to learn how to be upfront about my interest. No necessarily on this site, but irl. Irl is where it really matters.


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

seeking777 said:


> Can you explain and give examples of how to be direct please? I want to learn this because it is hard for me and in the future I want to learn how to be upfront about my interest. No necessarily on this site, but irl. Irl is where it really matters.


I don't think you want my advice on this, as it doesn't seem to actually work. I just end up scaring people away. :lol


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Hmm, hitting on guys on this forum. I wonder what that would be like. I'm not intending this in a mean way, but honestly I don't get the idea of meeting a lover online and having a long distance relationship. Like, if it happened it happened, but to seek that out? I couldn't imagine even developing an attachment or attraction towards someone I couldn't even touch.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah..

Ape in Space then failoutboy

Think I'm start hitting on riderless soon.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> I hit on Thedood sometimes.
> 
> He thinks I'm joking.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

^Haha I was waiting for you to come across that post.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

blue2 said:


> Ok a word to the wise I don't think you can ever be too direct with SA guys.. you need to smack them across the face and say " your taking me out sometime "...:teeth


That would actually work on me.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

truant said:


> That would actually work on me.


Hey, truant? * slap * You're taking me out sometime.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

TheWelshOne said:


> Hey, truant? * slap * You're taking me out sometime.


:love2


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

TheWelshOne said:


> Hey, truant? * slap * You're taking me out sometime.


:hide


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

truant said:


> :love2


:wink



donzen said:


> :hide


Problem?


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Pompeii said:


> Do nude pics count? If so, yep. All the time. I just pick a random username, hope it's a guy and send uninvited pics of myself naked in yoga positions. Who doesn't love downward dog naked?


yes please, lol


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

First one was scooby last one was TangoTiger
:mushy tangos my forever flirt/person I hit on!!


----------

